# 1930s Columbia ( Sports Roadster) Boardtracker



## Trailcreep (Sep 19, 2014)

original frame, fork, paint,  stem, seatpost, dog leg crank and Morrow rear hub, upgrades 700c alloy rims ( original wheels 26") , FAT Schwalbe tires, Brooks saddle, slightly wider bars and cork grips


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those old diamond frames are great. They're simple and sturdy. Columbia and Schwinn made some really underrated diamond frames back in day.


----------

